# Cabbage Recipes?



## maxine289 (Dec 31, 2020)

Autumn "coleslaw"
For the salad:
1/2 cup pecan halves coarsely chopped
1/2 head (about 1 1/2 lbs) red cabbage, cored
2 large apples (about 1 lb total) such as Gala, Cortland, Empire or Fuji
1/4 cup pitted dates, slivered or chopped
1/3 cup packed fresh cilantro leaves
1 large shallot thinly sliced

For the dressing:
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice (from 1 lemon)
2 tbsp honey
1/2 tsp kosher salt, or more as needed
1/2 tsp Aleppo pepper, or more as needed (may substitute sweet paprika)

Steps:
Toast the pecans over medium low heat for about 10 minutes until fragrant and lightly browned, shaking the pan to avoid scorching.  Let cool.
Discard the first 2 outer layers of cabbage leaves.  Cut the cabbage into very thin slices (if you have a mandoline, use it).  The yield should be about 8 cups.
Slice the apples. 
Add the apples, dates, cilantro and shallot to the bowl with the cabbage and toss to incorporate.
For the dressing, combine the oil, lemon juice, honey, salt, pepper/paprika in a jar or container with a tight-fitting lid.  Seal and shake to form an emulsified dressing. 
Pour over the salad and toss to coat evenly.  Taste and adjust the salt & pepper/paprika as needed.
Transfer to serving bowl and sprinkle with the pecans.

I find that it is better to make this earlier in the day so that the dressing can soften up the cabbage before serving.  I also think that it is better served after being out of the refrigerator for a short while, not quite room temperature but also not really cold.


----------



## Marsi (Dec 31, 2020)

okonomiyaki pancakes
with brown sauce and japanese mayonnaise

i first tried them as a takeaway dish in a shopping area and then i started making them at home
so easy and tasty and they have a LOT of cabbage in them (as the main flavour/vegetable ingredient)

this recipe link uses a whole cabbage








						Okonomiyaki Recipe (Video) お好み焼き
					

Hailing from Osaka, Okonomiyaki is a delicious Japanese savory pancake made with flour, eggs, cabbage, and protein, and topped with a variety of condiments.




					www.justonecookbook.com
				



(it doesnt need to be complex - its a cabbage pancake )


----------



## earlene (Dec 31, 2020)

Ant said:


> This one doesn't use a lot of cabbage but it is a tasty side I like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fabulous.  I am going to try that with veggie bacon instead of meat bacon, and I suspect it will be fantastic.


----------



## lsg (Jan 1, 2021)

One of our favorites is oriental coleslaw.  It calls for a package of shredded coleslaw mix; but you can use your own shredded cabbage.
1 package coleslaw mix
4 green onions, chopped
1 package oriental flavor Ramen noodles 
1/2 cup sunflower kernels
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup light flavor cooking oil
1/4 cup white vinegar

Crush up Ramen noodles before adding to diced onion, sunflower kernels and coleslaw mix.  Toss mixture until well blended  Mix flavor packet from oriental Ramen noodles, with sugar, vinegar and cooking oil.  Pour over coleslaw mixture and mix well.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm so tickled you're going to review these!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 4, 2021)

Serious suggestion - Recipe blog! The Cabbage Farmer's Kitchen.


----------



## beckster51 (Jan 4, 2021)

This is a versatile side or main that I have used for years.  If you are a vegetarian, you can add nuts for protein at the end.  If you are a carnivore, you can add the cooked meat of your choice.  It's good both ways.

Slice as much cabbage as you desire or will eat in thin ribbons.  Slice a carrot for each person on the diagonal.  Slice about half an onion for half a head of cabbage.  Add a couple of tablespoons of oil to a large skillet or wok.  Cook carrots on medium heat until they begin to char.  Let them char a bit, it adds a lot of flavor.  Add onion and cabbage, folding carrots to the top of the pile, sprinkle with soy sauce to taste, turn heat down, cover and let onions and cabbage caramelize a bit and soften. It usually takes about 10 minutes for this to happen on my stovetop.  I never measure anything when I am making this.  It's a fly by the seat of your pants recipe, and you can customize it to your likes/dislikes.  The only thing that can really go wrong is adding too much soy sauce, so be a bit conservative.  You can always add more to taste when you eat it. The soy sauce serves to flavor and pull the water from the cabbage.  If it is too wet when I take the lid off, I just stir it on high heat until it is how I like it.

Thanks to everyone for these cabbage recipes.  I love cabbage, and with the difficulty in getting fresh vegetables these days, it has provided us with a green vegetable that we we would not have otherwise had in some meals.


----------



## KimW (Jan 4, 2021)

Second up, "Pork Chops and Creamy Cabbage", courtesy of @lsg.  Verdict:  ANOTHER WINNER CABBAGE DINNER!!  This method made the pork tender enough to cut with a fork,  and the taste of the cabbage was just fabulous.  I blanched the bacon and made the cream of mushroom soup because hubby needs low salt.  Our little market had pork sirloin strips, so I used those cut into large chunks.  So tasty!  Thank you, @lsg!


----------



## Eclypse (Jan 5, 2021)

KimW said:


> Anyone care to share a tried and true recipe(s) that uses a lot of cabbage?  I already have stuffed cabbage and cabbage rolls.
> Hubby grows lettuce, arugula, basil, cabbage, etc., hydroponically.  So, I'm looking for more recipes to use the delicious cabbage!


This is an amazing way to eat Lamb! It's also Norway's National Dish 
Fårikål (Norwegian Lamb & Cabbage Stew) 
northwildkitchen.com  
Sorry, I don't know how to post links yet. Just look under recipes. It's simple to prepare. Tastes delicious. Even people who don't like lamb LIKE this stew. It takes awhile to cook, so use a slow cooker and make something soapy while you wait!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 5, 2021)

KimW said:


> Second up, "Pork Chops and Creamy Cabbage", courtesy of @lsg.  Verdict:  ANOTHER WINNER CABBAGE DINNER!!  This method made the pork tender enough to cut with a fork,  and the taste of the cabbage was just fabulous.  I blanched the bacon and made the cream of mushroom soup because hubby needs low salt.  Our little market had pork sirloin strips, so I used those cut into large chunks.  So tasty!  Thank you, @lsg!
> 
> View attachment 52986
> 
> View attachment 52985


@lsg Do you think you could sub the Cream of Mushroom for Cream of Chicken or Cream of Celery? I'm not a huge CoM fan, but in some recipes, such as green bean casserole, you really need it vs celery or chicken.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 5, 2021)

KimW said:


> Anyone care to share a tried and true recipe(s) that uses a lot of cabbage?  I already have stuffed cabbage and cabbage rolls.
> Hubby grows lettuce, arugula, basil, cabbage, etc., hydroponically.  So, I'm looking for more recipes to use the delicious cabbage!



Ethiopian Cabbage and Carrot

I brought this dish to a potluck and as a vegetarian dish. It is healthy and delicious. Do not add liquid. The cabbage will release enough moisture on its own.


½ cup olive oil

4 carrots, thinly sliced

1 onion, thinly sliced

1 onion, thinly sliced

1 teaspoon sea salt

½ teaspoon ground black pepper

½ teaspoon ground cumin

¼ teaspoon ground turmeric

1 head of cabbage, shredded


Heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat. Cook the carrots and onion in the hot oil about 5 minutes. Stir in the salt, pepper, cumin, turmeric, and cabbage one handful at a time and cook until wilted.  I add in 2 tablespoons of butter right before I place it in a serving dish.


----------



## lsg (Jan 5, 2021)

dixiedragon said:


> @lsg Do you think you could sub the Cream of Mushroom for Cream of Chicken or Cream of Celery? I'm not a huge CoM fan, but in some recipes, such as green bean casserole, you really need it vs celery or chicken.


I think cream of chicken would be fine.


----------



## Dawni (Jan 6, 2021)

When I'm lazy I do a cabbage stir fry.. Lots of garlic n onions, tomatoes, chilis, the cabbage of course (not too thin strips) and whatever else I might have that goes with (usually it's carrots lol). If it's one of those days there's nothing else then I don't mind just the cabbage. Could be as simple as that, or you could add a few spices - most go with cabbage.

We eat it with rice. With fried fish mostly, but goes well with fried meat as well. Or you can throw those in one pot haha


----------



## artemis (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm not a huge cabbage fan, but my favorite thing is the heart or core. When my mother cooked cabbage, she would save me the heart. I would eat it raw, sometimes with just a little salt.


----------



## KimW (Jan 9, 2021)

artemis said:


> I'm not a huge cabbage fan, but my favorite thing is the heart or core. When my mother cooked cabbage, she would save me the heart. I would eat it raw, sometimes with just a little salt.


Ha!  That's my favorite part too!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 11, 2021)

lsg said:


> Pork Chops and Creamy Cabbage
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 4 pork chops or 4 slices pork loin (about 5 oz. meat each)
> ...



Can you detail the process for making this in an Instant Pot? I made it last night but I messed it up pretty thoroughly. It wasn't bad but it wasn't great. I had to remove the chicken and cook the cabbage for another 10 minutes.


----------



## lsg (Jan 11, 2021)

I fried my bacon in a skillet and used the grease to saute the onions.  I browned my pork chops in the Instant Pot, removed them and sauteed the cabbage.  Added the bacon, onion and mushroom soup and 1/2 can of water along with salt and pepper. I stirred this mixture.  I put the pork chops on top of the cabbage mixture and pressured on high for 25 minutes.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> UNSTUFFED CABBAGE ROLLS
> Ingredients:
> 1 1/2 to 2 pounds lean ground beef
> 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
> ...


Here are my tweaks for this recipe which is in the oven now. One ham hock cooked with a can of stewed tomatoes, chicken broth, and allspice in an Instant pot for 50 min on high pressure with 3-4 cup liquid to make a flavorful broth. I added a large jar of Saurkraut, smoked sausage, Large head cabbage cut in half cut very thickly, 50/50 hamburger, pork sausage, 1 cup white rice, small can tomato paste, 2 cans stewed tomatoes, few slices bacon rendered to cook lg onion in. Mix in all together in a roaster, I used my 7 qt roaster, with seasonings of pepper, salt, a titch of lemon juice, allspice, and red pepper,   bake at 350-375ººF until rice is soft. I will update times and if more or less liquid is needed. These are the same seasonings and ingredients I use when making Sarma (stuffed cabbage). I learned how to make Sarma from my late Armenian MIL It took 1.5 hrs to bake and I had to add in at least 3 more cups liquid. It did not turn out soupy, but tasted just like Sarma.


----------



## KimW (Jan 16, 2021)

The next deliciousness is @cmzaha's Cabbage and Noodles.  Once again, WINNER CABBAGE DINNER!  See, THIS is why I love this "place".  I knew I'd get some good tried and true recipes.  Wahoo!
I will confess I did have a hard time mixing the noodles in, but that's because I had a LOT of cabbage in that pan.  LOL.  Again, I blanched (boiled) the bacon before frying it in keeping with our low salt menus.  I added a can of low sodium white beans because that's what the dish smelled like it wanted.  I had no smoked sausage, and we decided we'd definitely do the smoke sausage next time.  Thank you, @cmzaha !!
Next up will be @earlene 's Sautéed cabbage with sesame seeds, but that won't be for another 4-6 weeks.  Love me some sesame oil so I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## KimW (Feb 18, 2021)

Okie dokie, a beautiful cabbage was finally ready for harvest.  The next recipe was @earlene's *Sautéed cabbage with sesame seeds.*
Once again, we have a WINNER, people!  This was delicious and was indeed something I could have had as a meal alone.  For dinner with hubs, though, I added roasted sweet potatoes and some chicken in orange sauce.  The consensus was that this dish will become one of our "goto" sides.  Cook:  ummm...SESAME SEED OIL!  Eaters:  Yummmmmm.  Thank you, Earlene!!


----------



## lsg (Feb 18, 2021)

That looks really tasty.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 18, 2021)

Following this thread - they all look delicious!
I will contribute a recipe later when I have time.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 19, 2021)

I've been trialing "egg roll in a bowl" recipes. Many call for an equal weight of meat (typically fresh ground pork and/or turkey) with an equal weight of sliced cabbage. I'd recommend 1/2 part meat to 1 part cabbage (as written below). It's not cabbage-y enough otherwise. Even hubby agrees, and he's definitely of the "more meat is better" camp. I still want to play with the flavors, but this is what I've come up with so far --

Egg Roll in a Bowl

Serves 2-3 as a main dish

1 TBL vegetable oil
1 clove garlic, minced
1 TBL minced fresh ginger
8 oz fresh ground pork
1 TBL sesame oil
1/2 onion, thinly sliced
1 cup shredded or matchstick carrot
16 oz green cabbage, thinly sliced
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 TBL Sriracha or other hot sauce
1 egg (optional)
1 green onion, thinly sliced
1 TBL sesame seeds

In a large skillet over medium heat, heat vegetable oil. Add garlic and ginger and cook until fragrant, 1 to 2 minutes. Add pork and cook until no pink remains.

Add onion, carrot, and cabbage. Stir to combine with meat. Add soy sauce and Sriracha. Cook until cabbage is tender, 5 to 8 minutes.

Optional: Make a well in the center of the skillet and add the egg. Scramble until done over low heat. Stir to combine egg with other ingredients.

Drizzle with sesame oil and sprinkle with green onions and sesame seeds. Serve hot with additional soy sauce and Sriracha.

edit -- I'm thinking about using more ginger. Many recipes call for only 1 tsp, and I thought 1 TBL was still a little light. Also, @earlene -- does toasted sesame oil keep its flavor when used for sauteing? I've normally used it more as a flavoring added at the end of cooking, not as a frying oil, so I was wondering. Subbing toasted sesame for the veg oil  to cook the meat would add more flavor too. I think this would be good with cooked rotisserie chicken or shrimp.


----------



## earlene (Feb 22, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> Also, @earlene -- does toasted sesame oil keep its flavor when used for sauteing? I've normally used it more as a flavoring added at the end of cooking, not as a frying oil, so I was wondering. Subbing toasted sesame for the veg oil  to cook the meat would add more flavor too. I think this would be good with cooked rotisserie chicken or shrimp.



Yes, it does.  I don't use it often as a cooking oil, but once I introduced it to my granddaughter, she went on a binge using it almost daily for about a month for stir fry.  She has a habit of making the same meal over and over again until she pretty much can't stand it anymore.


----------



## KimW (Feb 22, 2021)

earlene said:


> Yes, it does.  I don't use it often as a cooking oil, but once I introduced it to my granddaughter, she went on a binge using it almost daily for about a month for stir fry.  She has a habit of making the same meal over and over again until she pretty much can't stand it anymore.


Hi @earlene !  I've been thinking about you the last few days, even looking up to see when you were last seen on SMF, wondering where you'd been and hoping you were doing something enjoyable.  It's very good to see you.


----------



## lsg (Mar 13, 2021)

I haven't tried this one; but it looks yummy


----------



## Kcryss (Mar 13, 2021)

Bierrocks! Yum! I Make them naked when pressed for time. Also, frozen bread dough or refrigerated pizza dough works great to save time.

*Ingredients*
2 h16 servings


Dough
6 to 7 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup sugar
4 teaspoons RapidRise Yeast (or 2 packets)
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 cup water
1 cup milk
4 tablespoons olive oil
2 large egg
Filling
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
5 cups shredded cabbage
1 medium onion diced
1/2 cup diced celery
1/4 cup diced carrots
2 cloves garlic minced
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons season salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon lemon pepper
1 teaspoon extra hot Sriracha
1 teaspoon caraway seeds
Add all ingredients to list
*Directions*



Prep
1.5 h
Cook
20 m
Ready In
2 h

In a large bowl, combine 2 cups flour, sugar, undissolved yeast, and salt.
Heat water, milk, and oil until very warm (120° to 130°F).
Gradually add liquids to flour mixture.
Beat 2 minutes at medium speed (speed 2 of KitchenAid) of electric mixer, scraping bowl occasionally.
Add eggs and 2 cups flour; beat 2 minutes at high speed (speed 4 on KitchenAid).
Stir in 2 cups of flour.
Add 1/2 cup at a time of remaining flour to make a soft dough.
Knead on lightly floured surface until smooth and elastic, about 8 to 10 minutes (or knead with KitchenAid hook for 2 minutes on speed 2)
Cover and let rest 10 minutes.
Divide dough into 2 equal pieces; roll each to a large rectangle and slice into 8 equal sections (16 total).
Scoop about 1/4 cup beef and cabbage filling in the center of each section; moisten edges. Bring the 4 corners up to center and pinch edges closed to seal. Place on greased baking sheets pinched side down.
Cover; let rise in warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 30 to 45 minutes.
Bake in oven pre-heated to 400 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Soapy_suds (Mar 13, 2021)

Cabbage fritters.
Use shreddes cabbage and a bit of sliced onions, mix it with flour. I use chickpea flour. Add salt, pepper, mixed herbs, and water only if neccessary. (Cabbage will give out some water). Fry it or air fry it for a quick snack.


----------



## KimW (Mar 13, 2021)

Soapy_suds said:


> Cabbage fritters.
> Use shreddes cabbage and a bit of sliced onions, mix it with flour. I use chickpea flour. Add salt, pepper, mixed herbs, and water only if neccessary. (Cabbage will give out some water). Fry it or air fry it for a quick snack.


Ah - yes - Hubby makes these!  He calls them cabbage pancakes.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Mar 13, 2021)

One of favorites for a chilly winter or autumn day:

*Slow Cooker Spicy Cabbage Beef Soup*

Prep Time: 15 minutes  Cook Time: 6 hours

Servings: 6

Slow Cooker Spicy Cabbage Beef Soup is full of browned ground beef, onion, cabbage and tomatoes. It's a simple soup, but with so much flavor, plus it's low carb.


*Equipment*

6-quart slow cooker
 
*Ingredients*

1 pound ground beef
6 cups chopped cabbage, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 medium onion,
1 (15-ounce) can crushed tomatoes
1 (10-ounce) can Rotel tomatoes and green chiles
1 1/3 cups water
2 beef bouillon cubes, crumbled
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
 
*Instructions*

Brown ground beef in a large nonstick skillet, breaking it apart with a wooden spoon.
Place cabbage and onion in a 6-quart slow cooker. Add the cooked ground beef.
Add remaining ingredients. 
Cover and cook on LOW for 6 to 8 hours or on HIGH for 4 to 5 hours.


If you don't want it spicy then add another can of crushed tomatoes or tomato sauce instead of the Ro-Tel.


----------



## earlene (Mar 15, 2021)

lsg said:


> I haven't tried this one; but it looks yummy



Making me hungry!  I will have to try this; it looks good!  But I doubt I would lose weight eating this.  Cheese doesn't help me lose weight.

That looks like more than one pinch of parsley. It looks more like a 1/4 cup at least.


----------



## amd (Mar 26, 2021)

So far the most interesting use of cabbage I have found is added to taco meat (browned ground beef) and cooked just enough to soften the cabbage and make the flavor mild. Shockingly my kids liked it, and the fussy "no vegetables EVER" kid went back for thirds. I used shredded red cabbage for some visual appeal (although the leftovers the next day looked a bit freaky, lol).


----------

